# CPU overheating to 89 degrees while Rendering 3D



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 10, 2014)

I have following config for my workstation

Operating System
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07GHz	43 °C
Bloomfield 45nm Technology
RAM
12.0GB Triple-Channel DDR3 @ 539MHz (7-7-7-20)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD7 (Socket 1366)	41 °C
Graphics
E2040 (1600x900@60Hz)
E2040 (1600x900@60Hz)
2047MB NVIDIA Quadro 4000 (NVIDIA)	73 °C
1023MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (XFX Pine Group)	40 °C

When I render with my 3D software, temperate of CPU goes up to 89 degrees.

While I am working in the view port of the software, GPU quadro temperature goes upto 90 degrees.

I have air conditioned room. 

I have one side of CPU opened, with a table fan cooling the board. I have cooler master cabinet with three cpu fans. Plus there is the intel fan mounted on the processor.

Still the temperatures are too high.

Should I get a cooling rig, as my motherboard supports it.

How does I mount it on my computer?

I doubt I will find anyone in my City in in India to mount it.

Please can anyone suggest what should I do?

Note: Processor Fan needs to be about 10 cm- 10.cm size. Anything above will not work.

Have a look at my motherboard  *us.hardware.info/productinfo/86879/gigabyte-x58a-ud7

It has 6 RAM slots just beside the processor and a cooling rig connection just below the processor. The above fans wont fit and I need to use all my RAM slots for my 3D work.

Looking for something which will cool both CPU and Quadro graphics card.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 12, 2014)

Bump guys any help here


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2014)

Have you checked the thermal paste ? No matter how good your cooling system is , if you thermal paste has dried up chances are it may heat up badly


----------



## masterkd (Jul 12, 2014)

Its true your CPU and GPU temperature is high , especially for an air conditioned room.
However I should not comment on GPU as I have never used a Quadro GPU.
In my experience Intel CPU heats up quite badly, as  in my system with stock cooler idle temperature was 45C and in load it used to go above 65C

If possible invest in a CPU cooler like 212 EVO or 212 X
Otherwise at least change the thermal paste

For the Quadro GPU, watch for opinions from other members here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

3d rendering with i7 950 on a stock cooler? no matter you have thermal paste or not, temperature will be always high. the only way is to get an aftermarket cooler.
get a liquid cooler and overclock your cpu. that will fasten your rendering to some extend and over temperature problem can be solved.
for the gpu,again look for some after market gpu coolers.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 12, 2014)

Guys the problem with these liquid coolers is that they are too Big. I have a cooler master cabinet but because of my Gigabyte motherboard I cannot use these.

have a look at the image


If I buy any of these cooling fans, they have a minimum dimension of 12 cm and the hyper one has 120 x 79 x 158 mm / 4.7 x 3.1 x 6.2 inch

So it will cover approx the orange box line area.

Gigabyte has its own nitrogen cooling duct below it( marked by yellow circle), so the fan will not fit only.

Plus the fan will cover one of the RAM slots( yellow circle) and I need them all for 3D rendering.

Is there any custom cooling pipes available in India? Like these  *www.frozencpu.com/

If not then any of these fans come a bit smaller in size. Because if I use the fan on the processor, I will not have enough space for the GPU cooling unit.

So I need a system which will cool them both together.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

if the ram is of low profile(not anything big like corsair vengeance), i dont think you will have any problem.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

But it won't fit only because of the cooling pipes and Gigabyte heat sink below the processor. The FAN length is 158 mm.

- - - Updated - - -

This is the pic of my system.

As you can see there is a Heat sink for gigabyte below the FAN. Won't it block the Fan, making it impossible to fit it?



And there is Quadro GPU below the heatsink.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

i cant see the attachment.  however you may consider coolers like antec a40. i use the same. it blocked my one of the ram slots. but i use corsair vengeance. if you use any low profile ram, it would easily pass.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

Tried to upload again.

Well that fan might work but I have never even heard of the company before.

Can I get the similar size for say Corsair Fan

Corsair H80i Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com.

Depending on the amount of  renderings I do( every day), I am looking for liquid cooling fans.

- - - Updated - - -

Most important part is that I have never applied a processor thermal paste and mounted a fan before. So I will either need some solid instructions or help from a local computer person. Chances are even they will not know how to fix the high end ones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

you can watch youtube videos on assembling various parts,installing coolers or applying thermal paste etc.
upload the images in imgur. tdf's attachment system is broken.
didn't hear about antec? then use google. you will see


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

Here uploaded on tinypic

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

*i58.tinypic.com/15570yc.jpg

Isn't there a way to use Gigabytes liquid cooling tubes?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2014)

not with that cabinet, get a cabby that supports liquid cooling, the cheapest you can get i think is deepcool tesseract/bitfenix merc alpha


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

Well a look at Tessarct 

TESSERACT DEEPCOOL CASE

It looks exactly like my cooler master except the two fans on the top, where I have just a big Fan.

This is the model I am using and it supports liquid cooling

Cooler Master: HAF 922

- - - Updated - - -

Problem is I do not know where to get the liquid cooling done, or buy it from for the inbuilt gigabyte motherboard.

- - - Updated - - -

Gigabyte site tells me this


_Hybrid Silent-Pipe 2 
GA-X58A-UD7 motherboard now features the revolutionary new GIGABYTE Hybrid Silent-Pipe 2, a fusion thermal solution that combines GIGABYTE's proprietary screen cooling technology, external heat sink and liquid cooling with chipset water block to deliver maximum thermal performance. 
Unique Screen Cooling thermal design effectively reduces the temperature around the CPU zone, and removes the heat between NB and SB area.
Liquid Cooling system featuring special waterblock design with an enlarged dissipating surface area for enhanced heat dissipation and optimum flow-rate.
High-Precision die forming technology utilized to increase the thermal conductivity of the material that makes up the heat sink.
High performance Copper Heat Pipe with sintered process designed for ultra efficient thermal conductivity.
External Heat Sink design utilizing a convection slot at the back of the chassis to increase thermal dissipation._

What is the meaning of external heat sink and liquid cooling with chipset water block?

I do not have liquid cooling, as you can see in the pic above, the pipe ends are open and they were like this from the start.

How exactly do I get it filled with Liquid Nitrogen?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

see some youtube videos on installing liquid coolers.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=48yUH5HwMLc


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2014)

To install a water cooling mount make sure it has holes for water cooling pipes.. These are located underneath the rear exhaust fan on the back of the cabinet.. 
If your current cabinet has these, AND some appropriate space to accomodate an after market cooler, you are good to go


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes it has two holes above the rear Fan.

where exactly I can buy the cooling loop in India? Especially Kolkata?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

ask vedant computers.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks. I will contact them.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

Well Vedant Computers are not replying, I will try calling them but the problem is they are in the centre of city and I am almost at the outskirts they will not send someone so far out to fix a cooler for cpu. I will probably have to try fixing it myself.

So I am probably going to buy Cooler master seidon  Cooler Master: Cooling

Any tips here?

But I also need a cooler for my Nvidia Quadro 4000 GPU, do we get coolers for GPU in India?

Please can someone give a link for GPU coolers?

Also where can I find an air compressor in India to clean dust from the cpu cabinet?


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> But I also need a cooler for my Nvidia Quadro 4000 GPU, do we get coolers for GPU in India?


Nope. The only way you can get them is by searching on eBay.in. Some eBay products can be shipped internationally, eBay handles everything and you pay whatever you see. But the truth is, the cost is a bit on the higher side compared to their actual price in USA.

This company Arctic makes good GPU coolers. ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler

In their website, I don't see nVidia Quadro cards being mentioned.

But Quadro 4000 and GTX 480 were the same chip. They should also have the same PCB layout. So a cooler for GTX 480 should work with Quadro 4000. *But you should verify this with a GTX 480 owner before buying.*

Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II should be fine. I can see it on eBay.in for 4.5K. Imported from USA.

tbh blow away dust from your cabinet. You can get a blower on a simple electrical shop. Just buy a CPU cooler. Fermi based cards, GTX 480, Quadro 4000 ran hot anyway.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you give me link for the blower online? I am going to purchase the cooler online so I can order both together.

After I remove the stock fan from the cpu, which paste I require to clean the cpu surface? Please a link for that as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

for the thermal paste, look at noctua nt h1 available in primeabgb at rs 415. artic silver 5 is a good  one also.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it the one which is used for cleaning or to apply on the cpu?

I saw this video for same cabinet of installing corsair cooler and he has just cleaned the cpu of the left over thermal paste from the stock cooler and not applied any thermal paste for the corsair one.

I am probably going to go with this cooler as seidon is not available any more online in India.


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCr1NGSQBEw


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

it is the thermal interface material to be applied onto cpu. you should apply it before installing the cpu cooler.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

It says that Thermal Compound is pre-applied on the corsair. 

Corsair H80i Cooler - Corsair: Flipkart.com

What about the cleaning agent? How do I clean the CPU surface after I remove the stock cooler fan?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

if it comes with pre-applied thermal paste, then you dont need to worry. in order to clean the older paste, use iso propyl alcohol and linen cloth.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks.  Is there a software to check how much volt each of my hardware is using?

because if I install two coolers for cpu and gpu I need to know whether my 750 cooler master  psu can support it or not.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> Thanks.  Is there a software to check how much volt each of my hardware is using?
> 
> because if I install two coolers for cpu and gpu I need to know whether my 750 cooler master  psu can support it or not.



use hwinfo.


----------

